# sunken eye



## SkylerGSD (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi, 
My name is Skyler. I'm a German Shepherd with a left sunken eye. I woke up this morning, and slowly the underside of my left eye has become more and more sunken. Can you help me to determine a proper treatment? I don't have pain, I can see because I flinch when someone puts a hand near my eye, and my appetite is normal. Thanks for your help!
Skyler


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Skyler, bite your owner in the butt and drag him to the vet.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like a dog in need of a trip to the vet to me....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Skyler, I would have had my dogs to the vet this morning if they looked like you.

Hopefully your owner cares enough about you to do the same.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I've never seen anything like that before....?
Dog looks to be a senior too.....without doubt...a trip to the vet is warranted.


----------



## SkylerGSD (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for your kind suggestions. My eye is looking a little better today. Perhaps I just scratched it. I have a vet appointment on Thursday and will keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Skyler, it could be a cancerous tumor that's causing the eye to sink in. If you can get in before Thursday that'd be great.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Skyler, call the vet back up and howl to the receptionist that you want an earlier appointment. 



> Bulging or sunken eye. A bulging eye occurs with glaucoma, tumors and abscesses behind the globe, and with an eye out of its socket. A sunken eye occurs with dehydration, weight loss, eye pain, and tetanus. Some breeds, such as Pugs, have eyes that normally bulge somewhat.


Dog Eye Problems and Symptoms

also: Sunken Eye (Enophthalmos) Symptoms and Treatments in Dogs | Pet Health at Wiki-pet.com

Diseases of the Orbit of the Eye in Dogs | petMD

Enophthalmos in Dogs - Page 1

Sometimes receptionists and those making appointments won't try to fit you in earlier until you say that you think your dog has tetanus or you think your dog has an eye emergency - eyes are typically things that get you RIGHT in.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Eye problem - ANY eye problem is always treated as urgent and an emergency....your vet should get you squeezed in. Have never worked for or with a vet who does not consider a situation with an eye to NOT be an emergency....get the dog in pronto - he could lose the eye or be blind by Thursday.

Lee


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Skyler, this doesn't look like a simple scratch to me. You must be sooo miserable having your eye look like this. I know when I only get a little speck of something in mine, it really, really bothers me. So, it would be great if you can convince your owner to get you to see the Vet right away because any mom or dad don't want their babies to hurt any longer than necessary. I am sure your mom/dad feels the same way.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That eye looks very serious and I would ask to be seen today. it's not worth taking a chance!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Skyler, handsome fellow that you are I hope that all is ok with you and that the vet can fix you right up.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Having the rescue I've learned just how urgent eye issues are. 
In fact, my daughter had 1/2 her eye red last year sometime, and I got her to the doctor ASAP based on the vet's reactions about anything eye-related in dogs LOL
Turns out she accidentally poked herself with her eyeliner pencil 
Oh...and I didn't learn about it until I walked back into the office after taking a phone call outside and heard her confessing to the eye doctor!!!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> Eye problem - ANY eye problem is always treated as urgent and an emergency....your vet should get you squeezed in. Have never worked for or with a vet who does not consider a situation with an eye to NOT be an emergency....get the dog in pronto - he could lose the eye or be blind by Thursday.
> 
> Lee


pretty much sums it up !


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The original post is from A year ago and the OP has not participated anymore


----------

